# Slow-Mo Video of Hex Nut flight



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can somebody make a slow motion video showing what a hex nut shot out of a slingshot does in flight?
I know that sounds like a strange request, but I'm really curious and I don't have the editing knowledge/tools to do it. I started shooting 5/16" hex nuts tonight and I think they do a good job and are close enough to 3/8" steel that I can shoot them without too much adjustment. I'm just wondering if they tumble or spin or flip or what. I know they make big, ugly holes in pop cans.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi M_J,

No videos here but the impact marks on this cookie tin lid say it all and its exactly what I was talking about in "whats on my mind comments". Hexnuts tend to change course sometimes they frisbee straight for a good range up to 50' at times (depends on the power of the slingshot) then sometimes they will tumble after 30 yards because of their cavity they can catch some air and thats when they tumble.

This is why they are deadly with fur bearing critters but with larger feathered fowl, that tumble effect can be deflected if it meets the heavily feathered areas of a large fowl and the feathers act as a flack jacket dispersing the impact. Not so with heavy smooth oval stones.

Ok here's a picture of the cookie tin I shot with one of my chained antler slingshots and you can see where it hit O side and thin (frisbee) side it puched through easily.
These were 1/2 inch hexnuts..








Hope this helps
Nico


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

@Nico, please jam a piece of lead into your nuts and test them on long range, I would like to know how the extra weight will help its flight.

Nuts are awesome can killers, I was used to cut the cans half using hex nuts only, within a few shots.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Belive it or not my signature image is a hex nut leaving the pouch at 100fps. I have the video on you tube it is very difficult to film. From what I have captured before they fly like any other BB they seem to turn horizontal after the shot is released.

http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title Thats a hex nut its hard to see on you tube, download a youtube downloader then stick some contrast on the video you can see it great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFtMYUitbro&NR=1 Hex nut leaving pouch .

Both them clips happen in less than a second in real time.

Some bonus footage here are some Round Stones

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

The above video on my video editor you can zoom in the stone is doing barrel roll's like it left a rifled muzzle!

http://www.youtube.c...u/2/LQXhVfX6FX0

http://www.youtube.c...u/5/Btp1LGucfy4 HUGE STONE

Here is a video of a bb REAL time just to show that im not shooting them "slow" or anything they are travelling very fast.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

HOE said:


> @Nico, please jam a piece of lead into your nuts and test them on long range, I would like to know how the extra weight will help its flight.
> 
> Nuts are awesome can killers, I was used to cut the cans half using hex nuts only, within a few shots.


Hoe,

The point of using a hexnut is its availability and the fact the hexnut is ready for use with no need for preparation, if you start modifying a hextnut by pounding lead into its center then the hexnut loses its value as a scroungable ammo; it is higly impractical to waste time pounding lead into a hexnut anyway. Besides if you have this much spare lead then you should just invest in a lead ball mold and cast lead balls. I dont cast lead so I do not worry about this.. Hexnuts are very effective ammo as they are.. 
Nico


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

HOE said:


> @Nico, please jam a piece of lead into your nuts and test them on long range,


Sounds painful







, and taking slingshot exploration where it shouldn't go, maybe that is why you suggested some else try it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Resourseful, using what is readily available. Great shooting Nico! Frogman


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> @Nico, please jam a piece of lead into your nuts and test them on long range,


Sounds painful







, and taking slingshot exploration where it shouldn't go, maybe that is why you suggested some else try it.
[/quote]

Someone tested the power for me years ago using a dead chicken body. The leaded nut tore through flesh like crazy compared to lead ball. I was used to shoot these nuts before, I only have a few pieces with me, they are more like special ammo for special job.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

HOE said:


> @Nico, please jam a piece of lead into your nuts and test them on long range,


Sounds painful







, and taking slingshot exploration where it shouldn't go, maybe that is why you suggested some else try it.
[/quote]

Someone tested the power for me years ago using a dead chicken body. The leaded nut tore through flesh like crazy compared to lead ball. I was used to shoot these nuts before, I only have a few pieces with me, they are more like special ammo for special job.
[/quote]

Lets not







this thread and keep it about M_J's interest in how a Hexnut travels. Not on wacky experiments you wont do for yourself.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Nico!
It's ok though, I'm interested in all aspects of hexnut shooting as I think they are a good yet underrated type of ammo.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Shooting hex nuts in to a strong wind pushes them down (trajectory-wise) more than round ammo.
Since I shoot gangsta and the nut is sideways on release (as if the nut were screwed on to a vertical rod, if that makes sense) this leads me to believe that the nut either flies mostly flat or spins around the vertical axis (like a frisbee) more than it tumbles. Also I have yet to shoot one in to a pop can and have it leave anything like a flat side hit style hole. They always seem to hit on the hex (where you would grip it with a wrench) side.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the best I have gotten so far of a Hex nut in slo motion, (at some risk to my camera). It isn't the best but you can see it tumbling, in all shots. The first shot catty held vertical and the 2nd and 3rd catty held gangster.

3/4 inch hex nut. Thera gold 3/4 to 1/2 x 7.5 inches from 30ish feet. 1000 frames per second.

It took some time experimenting to get it to this visibility. Now that I have a clue I will try a couple other combinations. If good I'll post.

This same video is in the thread titled; Actual video- Hex nut in slo mo

3/4 Hex nut, 100 frames per second


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Here is the best I have gotten so far of a Hex nut in slo motion, (at some risk to my camera). It isn't the best but you can see it tumbling, in all shots. The first shot catty held vertical and the 2nd and 3rd catty held gangster.
> 
> 3/4 inch hex nut. Thera gold 3/4 to 1/2 x 7.5 inches from 30ish feet. 1000 frames per second.
> 
> 3/4 Hex nut, 100 frames per second


That is fasinating. You have way more nerve than I shooting by that camera like that.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

M_J said:


> Shooting hex nuts in to a strong wind pushes them down (trajectory-wise) more than round ammo.
> Since I shoot gangsta and the nut is sideways on release (as if the nut were screwed on to a vertical rod, if that makes sense) this leads me to believe that the nut either flies mostly flat or spins around the vertical axis (like a frisbee) more than it tumbles. Also I have yet to shoot one in to a pop can and have it leave anything like a flat side hit style hole. They always seem to hit on the hex (where you would grip it with a wrench) side.


I've had the same experience with hexnuts as I too shoot sideways and the hexnut will frisbee for a time before it catches wind and tumbles, hence the differing impact markings on the tin and those that punched completely through.

Nico


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nico said:


> Shooting hex nuts in to a strong wind pushes them down (trajectory-wise) more than round ammo.
> Since I shoot gangsta and the nut is sideways on release (as if the nut were screwed on to a vertical rod, if that makes sense) this leads me to believe that the nut either flies mostly flat or spins around the vertical axis (like a frisbee) more than it tumbles. Also I have yet to shoot one in to a pop can and have it leave anything like a flat side hit style hole. They always seem to hit on the hex (where you would grip it with a wrench) side.


I've had the same experience with hexnuts as I too shoot sideways and the hexnut will frisbee for a time before it catches wind and tumbles, hence the differing impact markings on the tin and those that punched completely through.

Nico
[/quote]

Yeah Nico, I had a feeling I would see tumbling between what you said and all the various things we have seen in life that would steer one to think it would tumble.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ray, that was awesome!
Thanks for endangering your camera for the sake of our curiosity!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Here is the best I have gotten so far of a Hex nut in slo motion, (at some risk to my camera). It isn't the best but you can see it tumbling, in all shots. The first shot catty held vertical and the 2nd and 3rd catty held gangster.
> 
> 3/4 inch hex nut. Thera gold 3/4 to 1/2 x 7.5 inches from 30ish feet. 1000 frames per second.
> 
> ...


Interesting video! very good!
a hex nut is thus not a stable projectile.
do you have the possibility to come to a .40 caliber KJG (copper-hunting projectile) ?
these projectiles have an optimal flight behavior
It would interest me as they fly when they fly very slowly from a slingshot with maybe 80m/s (usually they fly by 1000 m/s)
http://lutz-moeller-jagd.de/10,3-mm/Bilder/408/408-CT-MSG-2007.jpg like this


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think just because it tumbles doesn't mean it's not a suitable ammo source. Just like anything else I think the key is matching bands with ammo weight. I never shot 3/8 hexnuts very well because my bands were optimized for 3/8" steel, which is much lighter. The 3/8" hexs would fly all over and were unpredictable. Once I switched to 5/16" hexs I had much better results since they weigh about the same as 3/8" steel. Even though hexs tumble in flight they are still weighted evenly, not heavy on one side or anything.
The only time I really have trouble with these as ammo is when the wind is blowing really hard, which is true with all ammo but more pronounced with hex nuts.


----------

